# Google m'espionne a l'insu de mon plein gré !



## JediMac (31 Mai 2006)

LO,

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'en tapant les nom et prénom de ma femme sur google, le premier résultat retourné est un fichier pdf que j'ai mis en ligne pour le transmettre à un imprimeur.
Ce qui me surprend et m'énerve un chouia... c'est que je n'ai évidemment jamais référencé ce fichier sur google. Cet engin est donc capable de scruter tout ce qui est en ligne  ??? Je croyais qu'il fallait demander a être référencé...


----------



## rizoto (1 Juin 2006)

Bah oui et alors. Google est performant...s'il ne recherchait que dans les pages référencées, il n'aurait jamais percé.

Si tu mets un document en ligne, il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'il soit accessible.:rateau:


----------



## macboy (1 Juin 2006)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> LO,
> 
> Je viens de me rendre compte qu'en tapant les nom et prénom de ma femme sur google, le premier résultat retourné est un fichier pdf que j'ai mis en ligne pour le transmettre à un imprimeur.
> Ce qui me surprend et m'énerve un chouia... c'est que je n'ai évidemment jamais référencé ce fichier sur google. Cet engin est donc capable de scruter tout ce qui est en ligne  ??? Je croyais qu'il fallait demander a être référencé...


ça sert à quoi les "bot" qu'il a développé.. et bien d'aller de site en site sans se poser de question et de tout référencer..
bonne journée
Macboy


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2006)

Par contre, tu peux aller sur le site de google pour demander à ce que ton site ne soit plus parcouru, enfin, il me semble.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> LO,
> 
> Je viens de me rendre compte qu'en tapant les nom et prénom de ma femme sur google, le premier résultat retourné est un fichier pdf que j'ai mis en ligne pour le transmettre à un imprimeur.
> Ce qui me surprend et m'énerve un chouia... c'est que je n'ai évidemment jamais référencé ce fichier sur google. Cet engin est donc capable de scruter tout ce qui est en ligne  ??? Je croyais qu'il fallait demander a être référencé...


Quel nioub!    :love:


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2006)

Qu'est ce que tu fous chez Free aussi ! 



À+

P.S. : Je trouve que la rose est très jolie.


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, tu peux aller sur le site de google pour demander à ce que ton site ne soit plus parcouru, enfin, il me semble.


Il y a plus efficace. 

À+


----------



## kaos (3 Juin 2006)

pour refuser tout referencement de ton hebergement il faut placer un bot en txt sur la racine de ton hebergement
ce robot en txt doit contenir une ligne de texte indiquant que les moteur n ont pas le droit d indexer tel ou tel partie du site ou du ftp


renseigne toi sur les robots.txt

-a partir du moment ou tu met un fichier sur le web "tu le distribus a tout le monde !"
les données sensibles doivent etre soit cryptées soit tu peut mettre un ".htacess" sur ta page.


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2006)

On peut aussi préciser que si tu stockes un fichier sur internet, mais qu'aucune page ne permet d'y accéder via un lien, dans ce cas, le robot n'indexera pas le fichier.
Pour faire simple, il te suffit de créer un dossier transfert et de ne JAMAIS mettre de lien pointant vers ce dossier.
Par la même occasion, tu peux ajouter un fichier index.html vide dans ce dossier


----------



## ntx (3 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fous chez Free aussi !


J'ai mon site chez Free et je ne me suis jamais retrouvé sur Google. N'aurais-tu pas oublié de décocher une case quelque part dans ton TdB de gestion de ton site web ?


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2006)

:bebe:   quel noub ce jedimac 

benh à partir du moment ou tu mets quelque chose en ligne faut pas s'etonner qu'il se retrouve dans les moteurs :bebe:  

sinon sur free tu peux activer la restriction d'accès aux pages free

edit:
bon après 3 minutes de recherche infructeuses sur le site de free j'ai trouvé ça:
maaaaala

je sais que ça marche because.... je l'utilise


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fous chez Free aussi !


Ben il me semble que quand j'ai j'ai mis ce fichier sur le net, un certain hobbit avait quelques ennuis avec son serveur :rateau: !



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Je trouve que la rose est très jolie.


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2006)

Je précise un truc, ce n'est pas une page web qui est en ligne, enfin il y a des sites sur cet espace, mais ce pdf n'est pas dedans. Il est juste là pour que l'imprimeur le récupère.
En tout cas, nioub ou pas nioub, le fait qu'un google scrute tout sans autorisation est, je trouve, une atteinte à la vie privée :hein:. C'est un peu comme si le facteur lisait toutes les lettres sans rien dire.
D'où le fait que je croyais que pour qu'un site soit référencé, il fallait le signaler à google et Cie.
Bon je vais tâcher de lire vos solutions pour empêcher cette intrusion dans ma vie privée.
Foutue technologie invasive... Vivement les nanopuces, comme ça chacun sera localisé en direct sur googlemap ...


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2006)

tous les sites de reference visitent les sites, google n'est pas le seul


----------



## Phobos028 (3 Juin 2006)

Pour continuer ton analogie, si tu affiches tes lettres en gros sur la voie publique, il n'y a rien de plus normal qu'elles soient lues et il n'y a rien de privé là dedans puisque tu les a mises à disposition de tout le monde de ton plein gré.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2006)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je précise un truc, ce n'est pas une page web qui est en ligne, enfin il y a des sites sur cet espace, mais ce pdf n'est pas dedans. Il est juste là pour que l'imprimeur le récupère.
> En tout cas, nioub ou pas nioub, le fait qu'un google scrute tout sans autorisation est, je trouve, une atteinte à la vie privée :hein:. C'est un peu comme si le facteur lisait toutes les lettres sans rien dire.
> D'où le fait que je croyais que pour qu'un site soit référencé, il fallait le signaler à google et Cie.
> Bon je vais tâcher de lire vos solutions pour empêcher cette intrusion dans ma vie privée.
> Foutue technologie invasive... Vivement les nanopuces, comme ça chacun sera localisé en direct sur googlemap ...



ben en meme temps c'est l'un des atouts de ce moteur de recherche que de te trouver tout ce qui est disponible sur la grande bibliothèque que constitue le Net.

D'autres moteur de recherche ne fonctionnent que sur le principe du référencement, ce qui fait que tu n'y trouves quasiment que des sites commerciaux qui ont les moyens de se faire référencer.


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> pour refuser tout referencement de ton hebergement il faut placer un bot en txt sur la racine de ton hebergement [...]





			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais tâcher de lire vos solutions pour empêcher cette intrusion dans ma vie privée.


Ces deux petites phrases m'amènent à penser une chose unique mais qui peut s'exprimer de deux manières.

Manière 1 :
Mes réponses sont courtes mais souvent complètes si on se donne la peine de les lire à fond. 

Manière 2 :
Mes liens bordel. 

 

À+


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Manière 2 :
> Mes liens borde....
> B-





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> maaaaala


Pareil


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Manière 2 :
> Mes liens bordel.


Ben c'est bien ce que je dis, je lirai les suggestions plus tard


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pareil


Ben c'est bien ce que je dis, je lirai les suggestions plus tard


----------



## nicogala (3 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:   quel noub ce jedimac
> 
> benh à partir du moment ou tu mets quelque chose en ligne faut pas s'etonner qu'il se retrouve dans les moteurs :bebe:
> 
> ...


Rhoo le nioube !! Y connait même pas la Recherche-de-MacGé !! :bebe: Quel nase... 
Tu aurais vu qu'il y a au moins un sujet là-dessus avec mes mésaventures et leur solution a propos d' htaccess sur Free


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2006)

spice de barnabite


----------

